# Help - newby!



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there 
My friend told me about this site.  We are going down the route of adoption at the moment but have hit a dead end as the sw is awful!!  Anyway my heart is really with having my own child and as (as far as I know) I can have kids, my friend suggested that I may be able to get donor sperm in somewhere like Poland for example.  
I am really scared about it all as have no idea where to start and noticed a few people have gone down that route.
I would be really grateful for any help on what I should do, ie do I contact my own GP or try and do something myself??

Its fantastic to have a site like this to chat.

Hannah


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ebony

welcome to FF and also the abroadies section of the boards

I am sorry i cant answer your questions but i will leave a link below for the invimed, poland thread below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85945.30

I am sure the girls will be able to answer your questions for you

there is also the abroadies main thread too heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85472.195

Emxx


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Hannah

Welcome to ff - you will find all the information you need somewhere on this site - and if not then someone can tell you about it 
I went to Invimed, but used a friends eggs, don't know if Invimed do donorsperm, but my friend had her scans done at a clinic in Denmark which do donorsperm (they were very helpful): www.net.gyn.dk 
Have a look around on some of the boards -maybe send an e-mail to some clinics around in Europe and ask.
Good luck
Tea 

/links


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Hannah









I don't know a lot about Sperm donation, 
But am sure lots of ladies will be able to point you in the right direction
but you could maybe ring a few clinics in UK and see if they reccomend anywhere ?
I would make sure you go to somewhere that you check out first, 
IE do a post and find out if anyone else has been there.

Tony did a good bit on going abroad for treatment, he explained the sort of things you should be looking for and asking 
(I'm rubbish at doing links please can someone clever, MODS help, put it in thanks)

I need to have Egg donation, I was reccomended the clinic by my hospital here, the Hammersmith, 
so felt very safe going there.
I know the clinic I use in Barcelona (the Institute Marques), do sperm donation,
here's their web site, so you can compare, and maybe you could look on the IM Cycle Buddies ~ Part 4 
(just above you) on the thread you're on and come and talk to us girls, 
they are lovely and maybe they'll be able to give you more advice

http://www.institutomarques.com/en_reproduccion_1.html

We got turned down for adoption, so I don't blame you for looking at other avenues, 
it sent us back to IVF via DE and we haven't regretted it

Wish you lots of luck and hope someone comes along that can help you more with your question
                       
                       
 

lots of love hugs and luck 
Maria Christina xxxxxxxx

/links


----------

